# new member, hunting down a gravely



## gravelyhunter (Jul 20, 2010)

hello all,
my name is kevin, currently residing in chambersburg pa, have been a gravely fan since, a small child, unfortunatly, i have never had the pleasure to own/work on one,
im hoping in the very near future, to aquire one.i have my eyes set on a model l.
the plan is to restore it., ive restored 3 farmall cubs, over the past 10 years,
time to move onto somthing new.

kevin


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum, have you checked your local craigs list? http://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/1844681141.html is this the kind you are looking for?


----------



## gravelyhunter (Jul 20, 2010)

hello,
thats exactly what im looking for. a little to far to travel, there is one im, looking at about an hour from my home, unfortunatly, i wont be able to go until next week.
by then it will probably been bought, but im hopeful, it will still be there.

thanks

kevin


----------

